# Customs Lowz " Riverside Ca. "



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

Posting Up For A Buddy's Shop!



SPECIALIZING IN:


CUSTOM SUSPENSION FOR 4x4's, Lowriders, and minitrucks

Hydraulics And Airbag Parts And Accessories

fully restoring all vehicle types and general mechanical work

GOLD AND CHROME PLATING 



:biggrin: did a fullshow setup in a 68 drop painted by doc




























a nice hardlined setup we did in a 64 hardtop :biggrin:























































Heres A Simple Street But Clean Set Up In A Glass House Did All THe Hardlines Nice And Simple 



















some of my awards 



















a lil sum sum :biggrin: gonna have a full show hardlined setup and gonna hardline some lines in the engine 



















The Old Setup In LifeAfterDeath 




































also did some setups in v-maxes cars and in blacksunday  will have more pics soon :werd:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)




----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)

nice work with those hardlines looks real good :biggrin:


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dirty_duece_@Sep 12 2007, 07:28 AM~8772840
> *nice work with those hardlines looks real good :biggrin:
> *


LOOKING REAL GOOD HOMIE !!!!

TO THE TIPI TOP !!!


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

Good stuff


----------



## MALIBUZLAC (Oct 14, 2006)

:thumbsup: looks good.


----------



## tra1414 (Feb 22, 2004)

YOUR ABSOLUTELY ONE OF THE BEST BROTHER!!!! Like she said "KEEP IT HARD JESSE" .... J/K :thumbsup:


----------



## tra1414 (Feb 22, 2004)

AFTER X-MASS & NEW YEARS I'LL HAVE TO BRING MY SON'S 65 OVER TO YOU, SO YOU CAN PUT YOUR MAGIC ON IT !!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## tra1414 (Feb 22, 2004)

DAM I LOVE DEM TRUNKS!!!!


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

4171 ALAMO STREET
RIVERSIDE, CA 92501

Ask For Jesse

(951)536-3391


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

BLACK SUNDAY


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)




----------



## og hardliner (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Sep 15 2007, 12:16 AM~8795109
> *BLACK SUNDAY
> 
> 
> ...


nice pics Z thx for the plugs you got any pics from diamond in the rough?


----------



## og hardliner (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tra1414_@Sep 13 2007, 08:40 PM~8786491
> *AFTER X-MASS & NEW YEARS I'LL HAVE TO BRING MY SON'S 65 OVER TO YOU, SO YOU CAN PUT YOUR MAGIC ON IT !!!! :thumbsup:
> *


just let me know loco ....i got a few new tricks up my sleeve


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

DIAMOND IN THE ROUGH!!


----------



## og hardliner (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Sep 15 2007, 12:44 AM~8795216
> *DIAMOND IN THE ROUGH!!
> 
> 
> ...


thx hommie!!!! from OG hardliner at CUSTOM LOWZ a real serious threat :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by og hardliner_@Sep 15 2007, 12:19 AM~8795328
> *thx hommie!!!! from OG hardliner  at CUSTOM LOWZ a real serious threat :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



no Problem!



U Ever Figure Out How To Get The Pics From Your Camera To The Computer????


If u need Help Posting Pics Hit Me Up With A Personal message and I'll Show U How


----------



## LifeAfterDeath 2 (Aug 28, 2007)

what up mr og hardliner did u fix my hardline yet im bringing home soon/?  :0 :0


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

:0


TTT


----------



## 93CaDiWoOd (Nov 6, 2005)

i need sum frame work done on a big body fleetwood


----------



## og hardliner (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tra1414_@Sep 12 2007, 09:15 PM~8778430
> *YOUR ABSOLUTELY ONE OF THE BEST BROTHER!!!! Like she said "KEEP IT HARD JESSE" ....  J/K  :thumbsup:
> *


alwayz .... thx hno: :loco:


----------



## og hardliner (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LifeAfterDeath 2_@Sep 15 2007, 05:15 PM~8797997
> *what up  mr og  hardliner  did  u  fix  my  hardline  yet  im  bringing home soon/?   :0  :0
> *


no mames L.A.D. I bean bz maybe you could stop by on you way out :twak:


----------



## og hardliner (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 93CaDiWoOd_@Sep 16 2007, 05:05 PM~8802711
> *i need sum frame work done on a big body fleetwood
> *


let meknow what kind of work you need. hit me up after vegas in november 951 5363391


----------



## og hardliner (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dirty_duece_@Sep 12 2007, 07:28 AM~8772840
> *nice work with those hardlines looks real good :biggrin:
> *


thx


----------



## og hardliner (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DaLocstah_@Sep 12 2007, 10:27 AM~8773812
> *LOOKING REAL GOOD HOMIE !!!!
> 
> TO THE TIPI TOP !!!
> *


thx hommie i'm glad you think so


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

does jesse still have his truck


----------



## og hardliner (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Sep 12 2007, 11:23 AM~8774142
> *Good stuff
> *


thx just trying


----------



## og hardliner (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Malibuzback_@Sep 12 2007, 03:01 PM~8775810
> *:thumbsup: looks good.
> *


thx bro just doin what i like


----------



## og hardliner (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Sep 16 2007, 06:15 PM~8803042
> *does jesse still have his truck
> *


yeah I steel do


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by og hardliner_@Sep 16 2007, 05:37 PM~8803202
> *yeah I steel do
> *


that is one of my favorite trucks would you ever come back out with it?


----------



## LifeAfterDeath 2 (Aug 28, 2007)

hes coming out with in 2010


----------



## tra1414 (Feb 22, 2004)

TTT .... :biggrin:


----------



## tra1414 (Feb 22, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## og hardliner (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Sep 17 2007, 01:52 PM~8809532
> *that is one of my favorite trucks would you ever come back out with it?
> *


I MIGHT JUST DO THAT. . . . . WITH NO CHANGES AT ALL..... AND THATS WHEN MARTY FELIX FLYS :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## emhomie626 (Jun 19, 2006)

BAD ASS WORK! AND TRUCK! WHAT HAPPEN TO YOUR 62?


----------



## og hardliner (Sep 3, 2007)

overseas


----------



## emhomie626 (Jun 19, 2006)

FUCK THAT'S TOO BAD! IM SURE YOU GOT SOMETHING IN THE WORKS! LIKE I SAID GREAT WORK AND KEEP IT UP!


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

TTT


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

Gonna have to stop by in December when i'm out in Riverside


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

TTT For paisa


----------



## chairmnofthboard (Oct 22, 2007)

zfelix, nice work, have your buddy hit me up, maybe we can make parts for him.


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chairmnofthboard_@Nov 14 2007, 02:21 PM~9227645
> *O.G. Hardliner, nice work, have your buddy hit me up, maybe we can make parts for him.
> *




:thumbsup:


----------



## tra1414 (Feb 22, 2004)

ttt :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

TTT WHATS UP JESSE!! IMA POST UP THOSE PICS U GAVE ME SOON JUST NEED TO HOOK MY SCANNER UP!! :uh:


----------



## og hardliner (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Dec 29 2007, 05:53 PM~9559841
> *TTT WHATS UP JESSE!! IMA POST UP THOSE PICS U GAVE ME SOON JUST NEED TO HOOK MY SCANNER UP!! :uh:
> *


hey paisa still waiting on all my pictures to be posted lil hommie


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

HERE PIASA!!!

V-MAX'S TREY GETTIN DONE UP AT CUSTOMLOWZ


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

black sunday part 1


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)




----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)




----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)




----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)




----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

jessie is the man at hardlines


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

jessie is the man at hardlines


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

jessie is the man at hardlines


----------



## LifeAfterDeath 2 (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## LifeAfterDeath 2 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Feb 5 2008, 09:19 PM~9873951
> *jessie is the man at hardlines
> *


 :thumbsup: :worship: :worship: :worship: :yessad:


----------



## tra1414 (Feb 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LifeAfterDeath 2_@Mar 2 2008, 09:12 PM~10073580
> *:thumbsup:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :yessad:
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## LifeAfterDeath 2 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tra1414_@Apr 6 2008, 01:21 PM~10348283
> *X2 :biggrin:
> *


ttt


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

Hasta Ariba for some clean ass craftsmanship right thur.


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

TTT for The Piasa :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

ttt


----------



## G-OD BODY (May 9, 2009)

TTT


----------



## HATERHURTER28 (Jul 14, 2009)

SHOW UM THA GAME KILLA JESS & THAT DUCE YOU THA MAN HOMIE  BIGG $LIM


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

TTT


----------



## weatmaster (Aug 13, 2005)

sum realy nice stuff in here


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by weatmaster_@Jul 25 2009, 12:09 AM~14577045
> *sum realy nice stuff in here
> *



jessie's one of the best in the game :thumbsup:


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING (Feb 7, 2007)

HOW MUCH FOR GOLD PLATING ???


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

TTT for the OG hardliner


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Jan 18 2008, 11:13 PM~9731512
> *HERE PIASA!!!
> 
> V-MAX'S TREY GETTIN DONE UP AT CUSTOMLOWZ
> ...


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

:cheesy: where are you hidingg piasa ima give you a call thiss weekend to see whats up gonna be @ the pomona show


----------



## tra1414 (Feb 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Jan 28 2010, 07:00 PM~16445367
> *:cheesy: where are you hidingg piasa ima give you a call thiss weekend to see whats up gonna be @ the pomona show
> *


Xs2! Hope all is good Bro! :wave:


----------



## tra1414 (Feb 22, 2004)




----------



## coby333 (Jun 10, 2008)

TTT for Jesse, good dude :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## og hardliner (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by coby333_@Dec 27 2010, 05:56 PM~19433339
> *TTT for Jesse, good dude :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thx!! :biggrin:


----------



## og hardliner (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tra1414_@Jan 29 2010, 02:05 AM~16448726
> *Xs2!  Hope all is good Bro! :wave:
> *


is aall good homeboy!! thx trace :wave:


----------



## og hardliner (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Jan 28 2010, 09:00 PM~16445367
> *:cheesy: where are you hidingg piasa ima give you a call thiss weekend to see whats up gonna be @ the pomona show
> *


 :wow: zac call me up homie...:biggrin:


----------



## og hardliner (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by weatmaster_@Jul 25 2009, 01:09 AM~14577045
> *sum realy nice stuff in here
> *


 :around: :nThx!aughty:


----------



## og hardliner (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HATERHURTER28_@Jul 24 2009, 10:44 AM~14569596
> *SHOW UM THA GAME KILLA JESS & THAT DUCE YOU THA MAN HOMIE     BIGG $LIM
> *


what up slim? :nicoderm:


----------



## og hardliner (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by og hardliner_@Jan 20 2011, 01:47 AM~19646666
> *what up slim? :nicoderm:
> *


nnnnnn


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Check my topic ( cruise into sunset event for more info)


----------



## no joke (Mar 11, 2009)

whats up jess where my pictures at lol hit me up


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

56 bel air built @ CUSTOM LOWZ!!!!


----------



## og hardliner (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 13OZKAR_@Apr 8 2011, 08:42 PM~20295094
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thx! thx for the pix homie! :thumbsup:


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

59 RAG! BEING BUILT @ "CUSTOM LOWS" STAY TUNED!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

MEMMER U MEMMER! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)




----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

!!!!! BUILT @ CUSTOM LOWZ!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

HEY JESSE! I NEED THIS 58 RAG TO GET PATTERNED OUT!!! LET ME KNOW COMPA!!! OR SHOULD I SAY "PAISA"!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

HEY ILL PAY FOR THE MARIACHI N THE TACOS IF YA GET MY 58 RAG PATTERNED! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

:420: :420: :420: :420: :420: :420:


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Jul 17 2009, 10:47 AM~14503315
> *ttt
> 
> 
> ...


NICE! :biggrin:


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Jul 24 2009, 10:31 PM~14576449
> *TTT
> 
> 
> ...


X2 NICE!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)




----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)




----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)




----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)




----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)




----------



## kasem1963 (May 4, 2005)

reallly nice work


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)




----------



## og hardliner (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 13OZKAR_@May 16 2011, 04:09 PM~20564472
> *
> 
> 
> ...


orale thx! for posting the pix carnal :biggrin:


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by og hardliner_@May 17 2011, 08:43 AM~20569943
> *orale thx! for posting the pix carnal :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: ANYTIME COMPA!!!


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 13OZKAR_@May 14 2011, 04:24 AM~20550587
> *
> 
> 
> ...


68 CHEVELLE GETTING A MAKE-OVER AT CUSTOM LOWZ!!!! NO MORE BLACK N SILVER N NO MORE PRO STOCK LOOK, GONNA MAKE IT A LOWROD!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)




----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)




----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

NEXT!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)




----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)




----------



## alex75 (Jan 20, 2005)

lots of nice work in here.its my first time in this topic:thumbsup:


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

BUILT BY CUSTOM LOWZ!!!!


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)




----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)




----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)




----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

BUILT BY JESSE @ CUSTOM LOWZ!!!!


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)




----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)




----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)




----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)




----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)

Originally Posted by *rgarcia15928*











*United Dreams Car Club**Yuma**, Az**Car Hop Rules and Regulations**Sponsored by Cocopah Casino*​

OFFICIAL HOP RULES AND CATEGORIES.....PRE REGS $35 AND $45 DAY OF SHOW...

Single Pump STREET Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* Lower trailing arms must be mounted to the factory location on frame and axle.
* Adjustable lower & upper trailing arms ok.
* Upper trailing arm mounts can be dropped.
* 10 batteries max in trunk.
* 40" max lock-up in rear, center of bumper to floor, no shocks needed, chains ok.
* "Impala" lower trailing arms must measure no more than 26 inches center of bushing to bushing.
* No long travel suspension.
* Adjustment on adjustable lower trailing arms must not exceed anymore than 5 inches from a STOCK lower arm.
* Wishbones and Y-bones ok.
*Front control arms must be mounted to the stock location(no drop mounts allowed on front lower a-arm) *IF THEY DO THEY WILL GO INTO THE RADICAL CLASS.*

Double Pump STREET Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* Lower trailing arms must be mounted to the factory location on frame and axle.
* Adjustable upper and lower trailing arms ok.
* Upper trailing mounts can be dropped.
* 16 Batteries max in trunk.
* 50" max lock-up in rear, center of bumper to floor, no shocks needed, chains ok.
* Impala lower trailing arms must measure no more than 28 inches center of bushing to bushing.
* No long travel suspensions.
*Adjustment on adjustable lower trailing arms must not exceed any more than 6 inches from a STOCK Lower arm.
* Wishbones and Y-bones ok.
* *Front control arms must be mounted to the stock location(no drop mounts allowed on front lower a-arm) *IF THEY DO THEY WILL GO INTO THE RADICAL CLASS.*

Single Pump RADICAL Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* 1-pump to front. anything goes, No getting stuck, no second switch, plain and simple!

Double Pump RADICAL Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00 
* 2 or 3 pumps to front, anything goes, no getting stuck, no second switch, plain and simple!

*Truck Class: 1[SUP]st[/SUP] place, winner takes all $600. 1,2, or 3 pumps to front, anything goes, no getting stuck, and no second switch; plain and simple!

*FOR SAFETY ISSUES ALL CARS MUST BE ABLE TO DRIVE INTO THE HOP PIT ON ITS OWN POWER AND ALL VEHICLES MUST HAVE WORKING BRAKES.*

*ONLY PERSONNEL ALLOWED IN THE HOP PIT ARE THE HOP JUDGES, UNITED DREAMS MEMBERS, DESIGNATED FILM CREW, THE SWITCH MAN AND A GROUND MAN.*

*ALL HOP COMPETITORS MUST BE INSPECTED BEFORE 12PM.*

*-EL CAMINOS WILL BE IN THE CAR CATEGORIES-*

*Coronado** Customs will be the official car hop judges.*

United Dreams car club & Cocopah Casino verifies that by signing this document you freely participate in the Car Hop competition and follow the rules and guide lines. Judges decisions & categories are final. Distribution of winnings is of the discretion of United Dreams car club.


Signature:________________________ Date:____________



*Coronado Customs will be judging the car & truck hop and rulings will be final! If you have any questions send me a pm or call 928-580-8196.*​
*Coronado Customs! Yuma,Az 
Hydraulic parts sales, service, installs, chrome 928-580-8196

Black Magic Hydraulics DISTRIBUTOR For Southwest Arizona, California 928-580-8196

Arizona's only Del Toro Bladder Pump Distributor and user since 1999'*​


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)




----------



## og hardliner (Sep 3, 2007)

Crazy


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

NEXT!!!!!!


----------



## Chevyhound (Feb 24, 2009)

What are you going to do with her? She looks really nice already as OG.


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

Chevyhound said:


> What are you going to do with her? She looks really nice already as OG.


 JUST TAKE HER ALL APART AND MAKE HER ALL BRAND-NEW...OG STATUS!!!!


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)




----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)




----------

